
The Rise of Emoji on Instagram Is Causing Language Repercussions - prostoalex
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/05/01/the-rise-of-emoji-on-instagram-is-causing-language-repercussions/?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&bicmp=AD&bicmlukp=WT.mc_id&bicmst=1409232722000&bicmet=1419773522000
======
zyxley
Something about emoji makes them less annoying to me than most text smilies.
Maybe it's the broader selection making individual emojis more likely to
actually add some context.

